
Google "In Quotes" from google labs - iamwil
http://labs.google.com/inquotes/
======
jwilliams
Interesting - would be a useful feature if the quotes could be temporally co-
related, to some specific time or event.

That way you'd see more Obama says, McCain says on specific events or aspects
of the topics.

------
mattdennewitz
nice!

a similar site could be spun w/ the opencalais api from reuters, although i've
noticed it attribute quotes to the subject rather than the speaker when
context gets vague. afaik, quotations are also only available in the rdf-
formatted feed.

my new "how far can i get on this today" project: a (visual) way to connect
quotes that contradict both the speaker and within party lines.

------
litewulf
I went a to a presentation by some of the people behind this, and one of the
presenters made the following joke:

"We set off to make in quotes both $positive_quality and entertaining, we seem
to only have succeeded on the latter, but we're working on the latter."

(You will note its immense timesuck powers by clicking that little spinner
over and over. Wasted a good Friday it did.)

------
zach
Obama's quote for "sheriff" is pure fiction, from a bizarre and unfunny satire
piece.

------
mihasya
very nice.

